# bios password reset



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

bignezzy74 said:


> I have a *Toshiba Satellite a205 series . I don't remember ever putting a bio password on it, I think my son might have. I have checked for a **Battery to take out but can't find one, is there another way to reset any info would be great. *


go here and see if anything you can use http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/261003-29-toshiba-satellite-a205-laptop-bios-backdoor-password


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

There has to be a battery. Quarter sized or so. Keep checking little compartments on bottom of computer. May have to remove hard drive or main battery to see it. Leave out for a while when you find it.


----------



## picflight (Aug 25, 2011)

Have you tried calling the Toshiba service center?


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

I'm not sure if this will work for you...

http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic102975.html

You may have to take it in:

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...kIris&searchString=a205+bios+password&x=6&y=9


----------



## Oh-Fudge (Sep 1, 2011)

I have read, but haven't tried it myself, that you can simply replace the BIOS chip (EPROM). This is not easy as it requires soldering skills. It is perfectly legitimate to do this because someone may purchase a used laptop, such as from PropertyRoom.com or something, and have a BIOS password unknown.

But, I really like tribe fan's answer better if it works for you.


----------



## sonohuey (Oct 9, 2011)

Do what DIYORPAY recommended. Remove the battery that is the size of a quarter. Speed up the process by pressing and holding the power button to drain all of the power from the board.

Wait some time and replace the battery. See this link:

```
[URL]http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000235.htm[/URL]
```
Scroll all the way down to the bottom.

Good luck.


----------



## Indecisi0n (Oct 29, 2011)

Removing the battery will do the trick.


----------



## Oh-Fudge (Sep 1, 2011)

*"Remember that laptops can be trickier, especially if it's a newer model*. If it has a security chip on the motherboard forget about it. You either have to physically remove the chip or contact the mfg for the "master" password. If you can boot up off of a cd or floppy try any of these methods"....wikihow.com


----------

